# Top 10 moves of season(merged)



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

http://nba-boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/top10s_monthly/top10_moves_season_2008.asx

NBA compiled top 10 moves of the past season....guess who's number 1?:yay:

watch and see!


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Top 10 moves of season*

Jarret Jack made it on this list with the one drive to the hoop he didnt lose the ball on...


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: Top 10 moves of season*



Nate4Prez said:


> Jarret Jack made it on this list with the one drive to the hoop he didnt lose the ball on...


Yes. Ha ha ha. We get it. He made some bonehead plays, but he had more amazing drives than turnovers in his tenure here.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Top 10 moves of season*



Webster's Dictionary said:


> Yes. Ha ha ha. We get it. He made some bonehead plays, but he had more amazing drives than turnovers in his tenure here.


I second that.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Top 10 moves of season*



Webster's Dictionary said:


> Yes. Ha ha ha. We get it. He made some bonehead plays, but he had more amazing drives than turnovers in his tenure here.


that was a joke................................right?


----------



## EGame (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Top 10 moves of season*

B. Roy > the entire league


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Top 10 moves of season*

Wade travelled. 

But what else is new.


----------



## porkchopexpress (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Top 10 moves of season*

Can someone tell me how Odom's wasn't a blatant travel? He made a great soccer move, push the ball past the defender on one side, blow by him on the otherside...only in soccer its not against the rules pass to yourself


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Top 10 moves of season*



Webster's Dictionary said:


> Yes. Ha ha ha. We get it. He made some bonehead plays, but he had more amazing drives than turnovers in his tenure here.


no. no he didn't.
he did have some nice plays, but not more than turn overs.
what was he number one off the bench in his assist to turn-over ratio?
too bad every team we played got twice the points he did when he was in games.
if it weren't for that he would have been a great fit...


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Top 10 moves of season*

Roy's play still amazes me. I really like Baron's juke move too! JJ's was beautiful.... It's too bad he was so TO prone..


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Top 10 moves of season*



DrewFix said:


> no. no he didn't.
> he did have some nice plays, *but not more than turn overs.*
> what was he number one off the bench in his assist to turn-over ratio?
> *too bad every team we played got twice the points he did when he was in games.*
> if it weren't for that he would have been a great fit...


Jarret's career assist to turnover ratio is still 2 to 1.

As for your second point ... I'd like to see some stats please.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: Top 10 moves of season*



DrewFix said:


> no. no he didn't.
> he did have some nice plays, but not more than turn overs.
> what was he number one off the bench in his assist to turn-over ratio?
> too bad every team we played got twice the points he did when he was in games.
> if it weren't for that he would have been a great fit...


I watched a total of about 75% of our games last season, and I stand by my assertions that many here inflated and exaggerated and focused on the the number of turnovers he had and completely ignored anything good. I shouldn't have said he had more "amazing drives" because that's an opinion, but he had far more scoring drives where he made a basket or went to the line than times he turned the ball over.

I'm not saying Jarret was great or even good at what he did, only that he's better than most give him credit for.


----------



## AudieNorris (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Top 10 moves of season*



Webster's Dictionary said:


> I watched a total of about 75% of our games last season, and I stand by my assertions that many here inflated and exaggerated and focused on the the number of turnovers he had and completely ignored anything good. I shouldn't have said he had more "amazing drives" because that's an opinion, but he had far more scoring drives where he made a basket or went to the line than times he turned the ball over.
> 
> I'm not saying Jarret was great or even good at what he did, only that he's better than most give him credit for.


Totally agree. Hope he does well in the future.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Top 10 moves of season*



Webster's Dictionary said:


> I watched a total of about 75% of our games last season, and I stand by my assertions that many here inflated and exaggerated and focused on the the number of turnovers he had and completely ignored anything good. I shouldn't have said he had more "amazing drives" because that's an opinion, but he had far more scoring drives where he made a basket or went to the line than times he turned the ball over.


that's true. it's proved by his 1.7:1 assist/turnover ratio. for every 1 turnover, he had 1.7 assists. which means he turned over the ball far less than he helped somebody else score. add in that he made 43% of the 5.4 shots he took a night, and his ratio of baskets + assists to turnovers looks even better. 



> I'm not saying Jarret was great or even good at what he did, only that he's better than most give him credit for.


not really. a 1.7:1 assist/turnover ratio is bad for any guard, and especially bad for a point guard. so bad, in fact, that it was the worst in the entire NBA for a PG. 

and a point guard who doesn't pass well should shoot a lot better than 43%. particularly if he's playing mostly against the other team's second unit. 

it's not that he didn't have more positive outcomes than negative outcomes on the offensive end. that's an incredibly low bar to set. *any *NBA quality pg should be able to say that. it's that his positives weren't nearly as positive as a huge number of other point guards in the league. 

a crap sandwich may have enough nutritional value to get you through the day. but it doesn't mean you should eat it.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Top 10 moves of season*

I said this before, he was right in the middle of a lot of our big comebacks during the winning streak. He always hustled and left it all out there on the floor. I'm pumped about Bayless, but Jack will be missed.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: Top 10 moves of season*

I know Denver will miss seeing him in a Blazers uniform as he twice fumbled away victories against them in the last two seasons. His idiotic play against the Nuggets in the second game at the Rose Garden this year sealed the deal as far as him needing to go. One on two against AI and another Nugget, with the shot clock turned off, tie game. Naturally, anyone would then drive right at them with a behind the back dribble. Good call J Jack!


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Top 10 moves of season*



Webster's Dictionary said:


> Yes. Ha ha ha. We get it. He made some bonehead plays, but he had more amazing drives than turnovers in his tenure here.


A 1.7 assist to 1 TO is never good. And I will agree that he has a much worse rep here then the rest of the NBA gives him, but to say he had more AMAZING drives is giving him way too much credit. He had some good ones thought.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Top 10 moves of season*



Webster's Dictionary said:


> I watched a total of about 75% of our games last season, and I stand by my assertions that many here inflated and exaggerated and focused on the the number of turnovers he had and completely ignored anything good. I shouldn't have said he had more "amazing drives" because that's an opinion, but he had far more scoring drives where he made a basket or went to the line than times he turned the ball over.
> 
> I'm not saying Jarret was great or even good at what he did, only that he's better than most give him credit for.


+1

Jack was a nice contributor and brought a lot of fire and hustle to our team. As happy as I am to have Bayless, I'll still miss Jack


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Top 10 moves of season*

"Dear DrewFix: Hate much?"
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AU7u4YxKnTI&hl=en"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AU7u4YxKnTI&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
this mix makes my heart hurt. 
and the audio on this mix is not for the faint of heart. just a warning.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

*Brandon Roy: #1 "move" of the season*

Jarrett Jack makes the list, too.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Brandon Roy: #1 "move" of the season*

sexy!


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

Nice to see Roy get some props. I didn't like #8 or #9, though.


JJ put pressure on the opponent. Did he turn over the ball too much?
Yes. Is that correctable? Yes. In a couple of years I expect his
Ast/TO to be much improved. He's still very young.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

whatsmyname said:


> http://nba-boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/top10s_monthly/top10_moves_season_2008.asx


When he performs the 4th best play for all players of the season, notice that Jarrett does this against the Indiana Pacers. That's right....his new team.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

dangit i cant get it to work lol


----------

